# plan: cyprus knees + tall grass



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I buy ten Cyprus knees in the 12"-18" range
(with a few poking above the waterline)



I take some flat slate pieces, drill a whole then drill stainless
steel screws through the slate into the bottom of each knee.
using a 4" clay substrate to bury all those heavy slate bases.










now I plant this tank with only one species, my 
very own wonderful billowing _Eleocharis Mullicaus_.



I throw in a bunch of mostly algae eating nano fish and shrimp to keep 
the wood and grass clean in this neutral pH average light tank, and poof;

I have a unique scape to contrast the conical billowing of the grass
with the inverse cone shape and contrast color of the Cyprus knees.

I'll probably go with a 75gal 48x18x21" "breeder" style fish tank,
as I like the extra planting real estate and manageable height.

even if I use a lot more knees, their shape 
keeps them from blocking light to the grass.

my biggest concern is how unfamiliar the aquascaping community
seems be with Cyprus. I know I won't have tannins and they float,
but I'm concerned how it will discolor, host fungus and algea, etc.
would the Cyprus hold up better in neutral, acid or alkaline water.
should I get ones with bark still on, or the pink bark'less version.

If anyone has seen first hand testimonials on using
Cyprus in their Aquascape, please provide a link.

you can read about my (river found named) grass here;
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/42576-gorgeous-grass-new-jersey.html

at this point I'm just assembling the components,
and will post a journal about this tank next year.
I'm just looking for last minute feedback and
suggestions on this specific scape design idea.


----------



## kc1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have some pretty cool cypress knees if your interested in buying. Just let me know I can send you some pics.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

just email attach photos to; spypetATgmailDOTcom
or post them to this thread for all to enjoy seeing.
please include a ruler in any photo to judge scale.

I'm already in touch with a dealer who may sell me
"cracked" knees cheaper than the ones they sell
to the wood carving community, but thank you.


----------



## kc1 (Nov 2, 2010)

The big piece is 48" long and 13" wide and a little to big to fit in my 55.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

those are wonderful pieces! not the look I was going for, but...

I may have to rethink my design since your pieces show more of the 
underwater root-knee, not just the tops that crest the water surface.

how did you keep them submerged? was the bark removed, intact,
was there ever bark on these roots? if you had access to a band saw, 
you could probably shorten and rebevel the long piece to fit your 55gal tank.

thanks again for taking the time to photograph and measure them for us.
If you have a photo of them in use in an old tank, that would be nice to see too.

I wonder why Cyprus trees form these vertical rising knees-points to being with!
are they trying to establish new trees from the root away from the mother tree?
are they trying to clear out and away from the substart to get clearer water or air?
was there some previous healthy structure years ago that got worn or shed away?
long ago submerged in the substrate, and the water table lowered to expose them?

_BTW, your picture host is being blacklisted by some firewalls, 
in case others can't see them well - I rehosted some here;_


----------



## kc1 (Nov 2, 2010)

These are from a river and it rises and falls alot so they are usually exposed. I never put them in my tank I got them and dried them to put in my tank just changed my mind. People I've talked to have left the bark on and put them in their tank which is what I was going to do. The big peice is cut in 2 pieces but is cut behind another stump section so it's not seen and can be put in the tank it's to long to fit with the divider piece for the tank. I just used ss screws to reattach it. The can be cut however you want I used a sawsall. If anyone is interested pm me. I even have the slate to weigh it down with.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Any progress on this design, I am working on a cypress knee tank too and wanted to see what others have done


----------

